# auto log out



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

just spent about ten mins typing in a new topic in off topic to find i hit the submit and it has logged me out and lost everything again........seen a couple of posts about this..........WHAT IS IT????? cos it is bloody annoying tbh


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

and again!!! fssssss


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Gaz it's a bulls**t detector, I am surprised it doesn't happen to you more often :-* :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Annoying it is. Simple solution?

Select All, Copy All before hitting the Preview or Submit button. If your message disappears then paste it back. :wink:


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

It's the session timing out. It is ridiculously short. Ticking the remember me box is one way around out.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

VSeager said:


> It's the session timing out. It is ridiculously short. Ticking the remember me box is one way around out.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


charlie........fsss numbnuts
rich why should i have to??
VSeager is ticked but as a slow one finger typer it still bangs me out lol

STEVE THE FORUM IS BROKEN M8..........CAN YOU FIX IT BUILDER BOB???


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> VSeager said:
> 
> 
> > It's the session timing out. It is ridiculously short. Ticking the remember me box is one way around out.
> ...


Hi, Nothing wrong with the TTF as long as cookies are cleared & you use .co.uk Only a few complain nowadays.
Hoggy.


----------

